# Doctors Vs. Gun Owners



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Doctors 


(A) The number of physicians in the U.S. is 


700,000. 


(B) Accidental deaths caused by Physicians 


per year are 


120,000. 


(C) Accidental deaths per physician 

is 


0.171. 


Statistics courtesy of U.S. Dept of 

Health and Human Services. 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


Now think about this: 


Guns 


(A) The number of gun owners in the U.S. 


is 


80,000,000. 


(Yes, that's 80 million) 


(B) The number of accidental gun deaths 


per year, all age groups, 


is 


1,500. 


(C) The number of accidental deaths 


per gun owner 


is 


.000188. 


Statistics courtesy of FBI 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


So, statistically, doctors are approximately 


9,000 times more dangerous than gun owners. 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


Remember, 'Guns don't kill people, doctors do.' 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


FACT: NOT EVERYONE HAS A GUN, 


BUT 


Almost everyone has at least one doctor. 

This means you are over 900 times more likely to be killed by a doctor as a gun owner!!! 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


Please alert your friends 


to this 


alarming threat. 


We must ban doctors 


before this gets completely out of hand!!!!! 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 


Out of concern for the public at large, 


I withheld the statistics on 


lawyers 


for fear the shock would cause 


people to panic and seek medical attention!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

True, True.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is true I know a few that have died also that does show how many have been crippled or having long term health problems because of how the doctor screwed up.


----------

